# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012



## Jari_St.Pauli (2. Februar 2012)

BBBRRRRRRRRRRRR ist das kaaaaalt!  :c :c :c


(Aber bald posten wir hier Fischfotos!!!)  :m


----------



## holzwurm (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

sagt mal wollen wir nicht mal nen eisbewegungsmelder statt mefo fänge machen ????????:q


----------



## venni-kisdorf (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



holzwurm schrieb:


> sagt mal wollen wir nicht mal nen eisbewegungsmelder statt mefo fänge machen ????????:q




super IDEE :vik::vik:  ich fang an Flensburger Förde bis Sonderburg eine Riesen Eisscholle bewegung gleich null :q:q:q:q 

Hoffentlich wirds jetzt mal langsam wärmer ...


----------



## Reverend Mefo (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ich habe heute eine Eisscholle gedrillt! Sie war ziemlich fett und leistete guten Widerstand, ich konnte Sie aber dennoch easy in Empfang nehmen und direkt schonend wieder releasen. Aber es war auch keine Kunst, um mich herum waren etliche Exemplare dieser Spezies, auch größere!!

:vik:

Ach ja, Fisch war Fehlanzeige ... (für die, die`s sich nicht ohnehin schon gedacht hatten).


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

bei den wetter hab ich kein bock


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine Eisscholle gedrillt! Sie war ziemlich fett und leistete guten Widerstand, ich konnte Sie aber dennoch easy in Empfang nehmen und direkt schonend wieder releasen. Aber es war auch keine Kunst, um mich herum waren etliche Exemplare dieser Spezies, auch größere!!
> 
> :vik:
> 
> Ach ja, Fisch war Fehlanzeige ... (für die, die`s sich nicht ohnehin schon gedacht hatten).


 ey du stinkstiefel :qich brauch deine handy nummer ich hab ne neue karte und ein neues handy 
ich muß dich mal wieder beschimpfen am telefon :qlg andre


----------



## Berat (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ich sage es nur äußerst ungern .... Ich musste am Freitag mit dem Schiff nach Oslo. Der Oslofjord ist 100 km lang. An dessen Ende liegt ... Oslo. Ich mit Fernglas im 13. Deck, bester Blick. Rauhwasserboote überall ... Eis ja, aber dort, wo vorhanden, sehr dünn und nicht störend ... hätte ich bloß kein Fernglas mitgenommen, dann hatte ich die Fische nicht sehen müssen ... einer dieser Künstler hatte eine Fette im Drill und ihn störte auch nicht das Gehupe des Dampfers, in dessen Fahrwasser er drillte ... fest steht: Die Norweger sind alle dick und hässlich ... man muss ihnen das einfach gönnen, bei dem Scheißleben, welches sie führen ... bald wird es hier auch wieder gut ...


----------



## stiffler72 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Es wird wärmer Jungs, bald kann es wieder losgehen #6


----------



## HAVSEI (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



stiffler72 schrieb:


> Es wird wärmer Jungs, bald kann es wieder losgehen #6


 
....Zeit wird´s ja auch und hoffentlich bleibt´s dauerhaft....
....Ich brauche frische Seeluft....


----------



## bulldog81 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

ich scharre auch schon ganz ungeduldig mit denn hufen


----------



## venni-kisdorf (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

An der Förde FL sind die tages temp. seit gestern schon auf 3-4 grad und letzte nachts hats auch getaut.  Ich würde mal sagen 2-3 wochen, wenn es so bleibt und dann gehts für mich ans wasse,r sofern die zeit es zulässt .

Gruß


----------



## watzki (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Weiß jemand wie es z.B. in Stohl aussieht? 
Ist die Ostsee dort komplett dicht? Würde Morgen sonst gerne mal einen Selbstversuch wagen. 

Gruß,
Watzki


----------



## RibnitzerJung (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Guggst du: http://www.schwedeneck.de/webcam.html 

kein eis... nix... das ist ja auch die ostsee und kein kleiner gartenteich!


----------



## watzki (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Super, danke. 
Dann werd ich mal Morgen in den Regen stellen....


----------



## david.jamal (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

moinsen  hat einer von euch bock mit nach Boltenhagen zu kommen..?  Ich fahr So gegen 14-15uhr von wismar nach Boltenhagen/Redewisch (Steilküste)..wenn einer lust hat bitte melden


----------



## OssiHWI (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

es wäre interessant zu erfahren wie da die Lage ist. Heute hab ich keine Zeit dafür....


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



david.jamal schrieb:


> moinsen hat einer von euch bock mit nach Boltenhagen zu kommen..?
> 
> ...stecke mitten im Umzug, sonst wären wir mit Sicherheit auch los, bei der Wetterlage müßte was gehen!
> Bericht am Sonntag Abend? Bin neugierig wie es gelaufen ist. Petri, Gruss und reingehauen...


----------



## ADDI 69 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ey du stinkstiefel :qich brauch deine handy nummer ich hab ne neue karte und ein neues handy
> ich muß dich mal wieder beschimpfen am telefon :qlg andre




na denn schick mir mal auch gleich deine neue Nr Schnuckelchen


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> na denn schick mir mal auch gleich deine neue Nr Schnuckelchen


 addi meine nummer ist geblieben immer die gleiche :g


----------



## dirk.steffen (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ich hab heute meine Ausrüstung aus dem Schuppen ins Auto verlegt. Nächste Woche geht es mit Sicherheit los #h


----------



## holzwurm (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

war gestern los weißenhaus
eine 44er verhaftet. neben mir standen noch 3 andere 
insgesamt wurden 8 fische gedrillt ( eine 68er )


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



holzwurm schrieb:


> war gestern los weißenhaus
> eine 44er verhaftet. neben mir standen noch 3 andere
> insgesamt wurden 8 fische gedrillt ( eine 68er )



#6#6#6  endlich ne Fangmeldung.
PETRI!


----------



## paul-triller (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ich werde wohl auch ab nächster Wocher mal wieder am Start sein !#h Petri


----------



## k-bay (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

"alle sagten es geht nicht. dann kam einer, der wusste das nicht und hats gemacht."
in diesem sinne: fisch ist da =)


----------



## david.jamal (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

moin moin, ich hatte leider nicht so viel glück....es war bestes wetter am freitag aber leider kein fisch....hab gute drei stunden gepeitscht ohne erfolg...ich werd aber die tage noch mal los, falls einer von euch mit möchte, einfach melden


----------



## Selenter Angler (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Moin moin an die Runde,

habe mir heute meine neue Watjacke und nen neuen Watkescher gekauft und dann werde ich ab dem nächsten Wochenende auch wieder angreifen. 
Werde dann berichten.

Gruß
Lasse


----------



## günni 123 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> "alle sagten es geht nicht. dann kam einer, der wusste das nicht und hats gemacht."
> in diesem sinne: fisch ist da =)


 
Dickes Petri wie groß war die Mefo:vik:


----------



## Küstensack (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> BBBRRRRRRRRRRRR ist das kaaaaalt!  :c :c :c
> 
> 
> (Aber bald posten wir hier Fischfotos!!!)  :m



Hallo Sportsfreunde...#h
komme gearde aus Wh...
Glatte nullnummer...an der gesamten kante...
Wassertemperatur,1,5grad...
tight lines...


----------



## k-bay (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

ich war auch heute in der nähe von rostock.
braune suppe, starker wind von links und ca. 0,5m welle. ich habs trotzdem 2 stunden probiert .... nix.
 =)


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

werde morgen mal ne runde um flense,mal schauen was passiert


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Küstensack schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde...#h
> komme gearde aus Wh...
> Glatte nullnummer...an der gesamten kante...
> Wassertemperatur,1,5grad...
> tight lines...



Wie war denn das Wasser?
Welle?
Trübung?

|kopfkrat


----------



## Küstensack (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Wie war denn das Wasser?
> Welle?
> Trübung?
> 
> |kopfkrat


also die bedingungen waren gut.#6..leichte trübung...
welle schräg von der seite...der wind war auszuhalten....|rolleyes
doch keine trutten....#c...egal.....war das erstemal nach dem winter los.......kommen noch.....die meldungen.....:m....ganz sicher


----------



## schluppinger (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Hi an alle miteinander !

Nachdem ich sonst immer nur hier gelesen hab will ich jetzt auch mal berichten.

War heute 4h Stunden Neustädter Bucht unterwegs. Klares Wasser, ablandiger Wind, kaum Wellen. Hab aber leider keine rangekriegt. Noch paar andere Angler getroffen, die hatten auch alle nix. Nichtmal nen Zupfer. Scheint wohl noch zu kalt zu sein, aber muss ja bald losgehen.

Gruß


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Küstensack schrieb:


> also die bedingungen waren gut.#6..leichte trübung...
> welle schräg von der seite...der wind war auszuhalten....|rolleyes
> doch keine trutten....#c...egal.....war das erstemal nach dem winter los.......kommen noch.....die meldungen.....:m....ganz sicher



ich werd am donnerstag mal loszittern.
weiss noch nicht, wohin.
irgendwo geht bestimmt was.

Falls jemand aus hh Interesse an ner fahrgemeinschaft hat, bitte melden.
geht aber früh los


----------



## Küstensack (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> ich werd am donnerstag mal loszittern.
> weiss noch nicht, wohin.
> irgendwo geht bestimmt was.
> 
> ...


gute idee.....von Dir...#6
Es soll auch kein Nachtfrost geben|supergri.....und Tagsüber.....zweistellige Plusgrade......#h...könnte klappen....mit was Silberfarbenes......


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Küstensack schrieb:


> gute idee.....von Dir...#6
> Es soll auch kein Nachtfrost geben|supergri.....und Tagsüber.....zweistellige Plusgrade......#h...könnte klappen....mit was Silberfarbenes......



seit wann ist die 4 zweistellig?  |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Ines (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



> am donnerstag mal loszittern


Ich zitter am Mittwoch - mal sehen, wer am meisten zittert.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich zitter am Mittwoch - mal sehen, wer am meisten zittert.



Na, ein dickes Petri auf jeden Fall!! #h


Das Zittern is ja bloss Nebensache |supergri


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Mittwoch und Donnerstag in Böen 50-60 km/h. Bei Auflandigem Wind macht das mit der Fliege nicht wirklich Spass und bei ablandigem Wind bei den Wassertemperaturen ist meist kein Fisch da.


----------



## k-bay (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Mitwoch und Donnerstag in Böen 50-60 km/h. Bei Auflandigem Wind macht das mit der Fliege nicht wirklich Spas und bei ablandigem Wind bei den Wassertemperaturen ist meist kein Fisch da.



Das musst du mir erklären. Bei ablandigem Wind wird doch dasoberflächenwasser rausgedrückt. Dementsprechend rückt tiefenwasser nach welches bei den Temperaturen allemal wärmer sein sollte!? Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> ....und bei ablandigem Wind bei den Wassertemperaturen ist meist kein Fisch da......


 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

gerade im Winter ablandig, weil das kalte Oberflächenwasser weggedrückt und das "wärmere" Tiefenwasser nach oben gezogen wird #h.....zumindest an den Festlandsstränden |supergri


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Tja, irgendeine schöne Theorie gibt es immer um ans Wasser zu fahren. 
Nur muß man sich dann auch auskennen. Um wärmeres Wasser zu bekommen, braucht man Schichtenwasser und das hat man nur bei größeren Tiefen. Im Herbst kühlt das Oberflächenwasser ab, verdichtet sich und sinkt ab. Mit ihm senkt sich auch die zunehmend engräumigere Temperatursprungschicht. Unterstützt durch die Herbststürme kommt es zur Vollzirkulation. Im Winter stagniert die Umwälzung  und es bildet sich eine Wintertemperaturschichtung aus. Wenn sich eine Eisschicht auf der Wasseroberfläche gebildet hat, ist der Antrieb für eine Umwälzung durch den Wind ausgeschaltet. Wenn das Oberflächenwasser auf Grund der Lufttemperatur oder von Vereisung Temperaturen zwischen 0°C und 4°C hat, bildet sich eine stabile Schichtung. Das kältere und weniger dichte Oberflächenwasser liegt nun auf dem Tiefenwasser, dem wärmeren und bei 4°C dichtesten Wasser. Selbst bei günstigsten Bedingungen, wirst du nicht mehr als 4 Grad haben. Und dafür braucht man schon, bei diesen Temperaturen wie wir sie hatten, tiefen von 20m und mehr. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## rotrunna (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ich will auch los ende der woche und ein paar trutten verhaften! versuch macht kluch und ich bin sicherlich keiner der hier im forum fragt wann man angeln gehen sollte, davon gibt es genug hier! 

viele dummschwätzer: "oh, hab ich noch nie gemacht, werds demnächst mal probieren" und "wie machste das, und so weiter"!

Petri an alle Fänger, die hardcore durch die Brandung waten. Ich habe gerade gelesen das die ostsee so um 0 bis 1 grad hat. Ab wann macht es sinn, die wathose anzuschnallen und ab wann, sofern der wind es zulässt, light-trolling im tieferen wasser zu betreiben, wenn die trutten nicht unterm strand sind?

mein ziel: leoparden grund in der mecklenburger bucht

fahre über hwi! wer ne gelegenheit zum mitfahren braucht, bitte pm! donnerstag 9:00 Uhr, da ostseekarte gekauft werden muss


----------



## MeFo_83 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



rotrunna schrieb:


> und ich bin sicherlich keiner der hier im forum fragt wann man angeln gehen sollte, davon gibt es genug hier!
> 
> Ab wann macht es sinn, die wathose anzuschnallen und ab wann, sofern der wind es zulässt, light-trolling im tieferen wasser zu betreiben, wenn die trutten nicht unterm strand sind?


schon mal nen klasse widerspruch für sich wenn man vorher diese "ansage" gelesen hat... #6
fisch ist hier, unter land, und auch schon rausgekommen! sind zwar nur vereinzelte tiere die den strand entdecken und nicht die super größen, aber fisch ist da


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> schon mal nen klasse widerspruch für sich wenn man vorher diese "ansage" gelesen hat... #6
> fisch ist hier, unter land, und auch schon rausgekommen! sind zwar nur vereinzelte tiere die den strand entdecken und nicht die super größen, aber fisch ist da


 
:vik: Die anderen Beiträge von *rotrunna* sind noch besser. Vor allem ist der Fisch unter Land und nicht unterm Strand. Dann würde er mich auch nicht wirklich mehr interessieren.


----------



## rotrunna (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Entschuldigung, dass ich den Küstenknigge nicht perfekt beherrsche.

Es ist meine zweite Trutten-Saison und ich habe im Februar noch keine Erfahrung. Es geht mir um die Theorie, d.h. wann ziehen die Biester unter Land.

Losziehen werde ich auf jeden Fall. Daher empfinde ich es nicht als Widerspruch.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



rotrunna schrieb:


> viele dummschwätzer: "oh, hab ich noch nie gemacht, werds demnächst mal probieren" und "wie machste das, und so weiter"!


 
Sorry, aber das ist dein Eigentor. Wenn man deine Postings verfollgt, dann machst du ja nichts anderes. Wobei man aber auch nur so dazulernen kann. Aber die Ratgeber dann als Dummschwätzer zu bezeichnen...............


----------



## rotrunna (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Vielleicht habe ich es noch nicht im Februar gemacht, da es in der letzten Saison (meine erste) aufgrund des wetters nicht möglich war. Wie man auf Mefo angelt, das weiß ich schon.

Welche postings meinst du? in diesem Thread oder generell? Ich habe in diesem Winter schon viele Fangberichte etc. eingestellt (nicht hier bei den Mefos).

Manche sachen, schaut man z.B. mal ins Quappen forum: Leute die Vorhergenanntes posten, sammeln meiner Meinung nach Beiträge und spammen das gesamte Forum zu, und das finde ich nicht gut. So einer bin ich eben nicht, da ich die Dinge auch in die Tat umsetze.

Ich meinte damit sicherlich nicht die Ratgeber.


----------



## k-bay (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

jedem das seine, aber quappen haben hier nix verloren


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ab vier Grad Wassertemperatur wird es erst interressant, da man eine konstante Wassertemperaturschicht hat. Was nich heißen soll, das auch mal vorher was gefangen wird (Süßwassereinläufe). Glück muß man eben nur noch mehr haben. Aber was dem einen Leid, ist dem anderen Freud. Die Trollingfreunde warten nur auf diese Temperaturen, da sie jetzt mehr Fisch im Tiefenwasser haben. Viele fahren nur im Winter raus zum Lachsangeln. 

Wenn das Oberflächenwasser sich duch die Sonne erwärmt und dadurch wieder leichter ist als das kältere vier Grad kalte Wasser, kommen die Fische vermehrt unter Land. Zum Glück für uns, erwärmt sich das Wasser schneller in flacheren Teilen.

Bei Ablandigem Wind, ist es eh schon schwerer von Land aus was zu fangen. Bei diesen Temperaturen eben noch schwerer. 

So viel zu Theorie. Man bin ich gut. Warum fange ich nur nix? 

Selbst und Ständig. Da kann ich nur raus, wenn die Aufträge es erlauben.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Vielleicht ein Grund, warum die Rostocker immer schon schreien, Fisch ist da, während die anderen noch in die Röhre gugen.

Der Salzgehalt (die _Salinität_) der Ostsee weist witterungsbedingte Schwankungen und starke regionale Unterschiede auf. Er liegt zwischen 17 PSU (1,7 %) in der Beltsee im Westen und 5 bis 3 PSU (0,5 % bis 0,3 %) im nordöstlichen Teil (Bottenwiek und Finnischer Meerbusen). Dabei ist der Abfall im Salzgehalt nicht kontinuierlich, sondern eher abrupt. Dies lässt sich darauf zurückführen, dass das Bodenprofil der Ostsee eiszeitbedingt aus Becken und Schwellen besteht. Das größte Konzentrationsgefälle des Salzgehaltes ist im Bereich der _Darßer Schwelle_ nördlich von Rostock zu finden, die zwischen _Beltsee_ und _Arkona-Becken_ liegt. Westlich beträgt die Salinität etwa 1,7 %, östlich 0,8 %.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

|schlafen|schlafen|schlafen|schlafen|gaehn:
Weckt mich jemand wenn wieder ne Fangmeldung da ist???


----------



## DavidsFishin (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

zwar nicht von mir. aber schöner Fisch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPx-oNI_i0o&feature=BFa&list=HL1329849493&lf=mh_lolz


----------



## Spülsaumsurfer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Blöde Trollingfischerei / Materialschlacht / Industriefischerei und dann kein Kescher!


----------



## DavidsFishin (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ja dem kann ich dir nur recht geben. Trotzdem ein schöner Fisch. 
Übrigens ich bin ab nächster Woche in Holnis. Vielleicht gibst ein paar Leute die auch Zeit haben. Hab mein Bellyboot auch dabei. Meldet euch einfach bei mir


----------



## Vxxxx (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

VOM Land oder Belly hätte bestimmt 10 mal mehr Spaß gemacht !


----------



## boot (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Was für Angler ,keinen Kescher und der Motor hörte sich an als ob bald der Hamster Stirbt.


----------



## MeFo_83 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

schöner fisch, kann man nicht anders sagen!
aber dieses schleppen ist für mich persönlich kein angeln bzw hat für mich nix mit angeln zu tun...
lachen mußt ich ja wie er jedesmal die hand wegzieht beim versuch sie ins boot zu holen nur weil die mefo mal mit dem köpf schüttelt :q man könnte sich ja verletzen...|bla:
man man man,...das muß bluten bei so einem schönen fisch!#6


----------



## MeFo_83 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=aa8WjVnfCQc
da kann die 68er mefo einpacken aus kühlungsborn


----------



## Tench 01 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> schöner fisch, kann man nicht anders sagen!
> lachen mußt ich ja wie er jedesmal die hand wegzieht beim versuch sie ins boot zu holen nur weil die mefo mal mit dem köpf schüttelt :q man könnte sich ja verletzen...|bla:
> man man man,...das muß bluten bei so einem schönen fisch!#6



|good:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Wo: OH 

Zwei Mann Seebrücke Wattwurm und zwei Mann Brandung Blinker. 

Nix und wieder nix, nicht mal ein Anstubser. Nur viele Wattwürmer haben ihre Freiheit wieder.


----------



## Selenter Angler (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich morgen trotz viel Wind mal mein Glück versuchen werde.|kopfkrat Mal sehen ob ich mich überwinden werde die weiten 10 Minuten zur Ostsee zurückzulegen.:q

Gruß
Lasse|wavey:


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

So Leute, endlich komm ich dazu, hier Bericht zu erstatten.
War um 7 Uhr am Wasser an Ostholsteins allergeheimster Geheimstelle. Zunächst waren wir auch wirklich nur 2 Angler.
Der Wind blies stramm aus west und die Wellen waren emsig dabei, meine Klamotten auf die Probe zu stellen.
Um 8 Uhr dann: erster Biss, erste Forelle, knapp maßig, auf Hansen Fight Kupfer.
Musste leider mit, für's versprochene Abendessen.
Die geheime Geheimstelle füllte sich alsbald auch sukzessive mit Angelpersonal.
Auch egal, ich jedenfalls bin erstmal schön baden gegangen#d.
Naja, irgendwann ist immer das erste mal.
Danach eine 30er auf Springerfliege plus eine 20er an der Schwanzflosse mit dem Blinker gehakt,...|bigeyes |kopfkrat ... meine erste Forellendoublette überhaupt. Ne Menge Kindergartenfische unterwegs. Dann viele nette Schnacks mit anderen Anglern.
Als ich gerade am Auto Pause machte, kam einer mit ner fetten 60er angestiefelt|bigeyes. 
Also musste ich wohl auch wieder ins Wasser. Noch ne Untermassige gefangen und dann leider meinen größten Fisch des Tages im Drill verloren  geschätzte 50cm.
Insgesamt wurde ganz gut gefangen, aber eben oft Kleine.
(Ich persönlich habe die Untermaßigen natürlich zurückgesetzt.)
Das Wetter war stürmisch, aber ab 10 Uhr sonnig.
Um 13 Uhr musste ich leider los, da ging aber bestimmt noch einiges....:g
Ja, so war das. Toller Tag. Ist eben einfach schön am Wasser.#6


----------



## Selenter Angler (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

So ich war dann auch endlich mal wieder an der Küste.Außer viel Wind und schlechtes Wetter gab es aber nicht viel.|uhoh:
Habe von 10 Uhr 30 bis 13 Uhr gefischt und alles gegeben. Es gab nur  einen Biss doch der Fisch konnte sich nach kurzen Drill vom Haken  befreien.|krach: Ich konnte ihn zwar nicht sehen aber ich schätze den Fisch auf gute 50 cm.:c  Naja schade aber so ist das manchmal. Am Sonntag werde ich falls das  Wetter passt evtl wieder los. Falls jemand mit möchte kann er sich gerne  bei mir melden.

Gruß
Lasse


----------



## DavidsFishin (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Petri an alle:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=aa8WjVnfCQc
> da kann die 68er mefo einpacken aus kühlungsborn


 geiles video besonders wo er sich erst mal den finger verbindet bevor sich die schnurr rein fressen tut #6


----------



## Selenter Angler (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Auch von mir Petri an alle.


----------



## DavidsFishin (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Die Fangmeldung häufen sich|rolleyes


----------



## günni 123 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



stiffler72 schrieb:


> Ne Fangmeldung... :vik:
> 
> Heute mal in der Eckernförder Bucht unterwegs gewesen- von 14.00 Uhr bis ca.18.15 Uhr. Den ganzen Tag nichts- kein Anfasser, kein Biss- einfach nichts.. Kurz vor Schluss denn doch noch ne 42´er auf weißem Snaps verhaftet- kein Riese, aber immerhin...
> 
> ...


  Petri hat haber leider untermaß sowas würde ich wieder reinhauen schade um die schöne Mefo


----------



## goeddoek (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



günni 123 schrieb:


> Petri hat haber leider untermaß sowas würde ich wieder reinhauen schade um die schöne Mefo



Und noooch einmal für die, die's immer noch nicht wissen: Schonmaß MVP 45 cm, Schonmaß SH 40 cm #h


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



günni 123 schrieb:


> Petri hat haber leider untermaß sowas würde ich wieder reinhauen schade um die schöne Mefo



In SH 40 cm. !

Über Sinn oder Unsinn des Maßes will ich nicht reden ...

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/UmweltLandwirtschaft/DE/LandFischRaum/08_Fischerei/PDF/KueFO_11_2008__blob=publicationFile.pdf


----------



## MeFo_83 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> geiles video besonders wo er sich erst mal den finger verbindet bevor sich die schnurr rein fressen tut #6


sowas müßte bei uns sich im salzwasser rumtreiben  wär dat geil!!!#6


----------



## Firefox2 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

40 finde es sollten auch 45 werden... und wenn es nach mir ginge sogar 50cm ...
wie gesagt das ist meine Meinung


----------



## küstenheini (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> 40 finde es sollten auch 45 werden... und wenn es nach mir ginge sogar 50cm ...
> wie gesagt das ist meine Meinung


#6Richtig, ich bin voll deiner Meinung#6


----------



## Slotterwobbel (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



stiffler72 schrieb:


> Schön, wie einige von Euch versuchen einem den Fang schlecht zu reden.... da spielt wohl auch wenig Neid ne Rolle..
> 
> Ich werde auch weiterhin Forellen zwischen 40 und 45 mit nach Hause nehmen und mir sie schmecken lassen...Ist schließlich Maß!
> Mir egal was Ihr davon haltet...
> ...


 Es ist schade das so oft die Fänge gerade über Maß nich gut geheisen werden, aber das muss doch jeder für sich entscheiden.
Bei diesen negartiven Kritiken muss man sich nicht wundern wenn die Leute ihre Fänge nicht mehr Posten.|kopfkrat
So Wetter ist gut will mal nee Stunden los.|supergri


----------



## holzwurm (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



stiffler72 schrieb:


> Schön, wie einige von Euch versuchen einem den Fang schlecht zu reden.... da spielt wohl auch wenig Neid ne Rolle..
> 
> Ich werde auch weiterhin Forellen zwischen 40 und 45 mit nach Hause nehmen und mir sie schmecken lassen...Ist schließlich Maß!
> Mir egal was Ihr davon haltet...
> ...




genau das ist der GRUND warum es ein anderes LEIDENSCHAFTLICHES BOARD 
gibt ....
diese sabbelei und in die schranken weisen ...
in zukunft nur noch lesen, oder noch besser sind die die dann nur Fotos reinstellen und auf die : Petri s warten .....
: ALLE KÖNNEN KOCHEN AUSSER DER KOCH ....

am ende muss sich jeder selbst fragen ob er den fang abschlägt oder nicht nach dem land SH war dies möglich ob ich ihn mitgenommen hätte .......
eher nicht aber ich nehme im jahr sowieso fast nicht s mit ....


----------



## MeFo_83 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

bessere idee !!!!! 

Einfach Fangbild- bzw Fangberichtzerfleischer einfach überlesen und garnicht drauf eingehen!
allet springt sofort wie nen Hering aufn blanken Haken wenn mal was negatives geschrieben wird...
auch auf anderen seiten...
Sorry den Ausdruck, Aber Das Ist Doch Scheiß Egal wer oder über was sich hier aufgeregt wird!!!
Bei euch hat er Maß,schöner Fisch! 
und alles andere ist doch Latte...


----------



## Vxxxx (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

|good:





MeFo_83 schrieb:


> bessere idee !!!!!
> 
> Einfach Fangbild- bzw Fangberichtzerfleischer einfach überlesen und garnicht drauf eingehen!
> allet springt sofort wie nen Hering aufn blanken Haken wenn mal was negatives geschrieben wird...
> ...




|good:

Jeder so wie er darf.....

Wenn in mv das mefo Maß 70cm wäre würden die meisten auch nach SH fahren....ausser grubi :q


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



günni 123 schrieb:


> Petri hat haber leider untermaß sowas würde ich wieder reinhauen schade um die schöne Mefo


 
Aber nur in MV. Hier kann man ab 40cm mitnehmen. Wenn man den will.


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Naja, wenn man noch nie eine anständige Trutte zu Gesicht bekommen hat... Woher soll man dann wissen, dass der Hungerhaken auf dem Bild noch ein jungfräuliches Baby ist? Bei einer 42er Forelle Neid zu unterstellen ist schon ein bisschen schizophren.


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Moin moin stiffler72, petri zu deiner Mefo! 
Die Süsse macht wirklich den Eindruck einer Untermaßigen, ich hätte das Teil glatt 10 cm kleiner geschätzt, vielleicht stehen die Negativmeldungen damit in Zusammenhang. Neid würde ich den Anderen aber nicht vorwerfen, dass sind in den meißten Fällen erfahrene Mefoverrückte, die selbst über das zulässige Maß die Fische zurücksetzen! Das handhabe ich seit Jahren, ob wohl ich mit Catch and Release nicht viel am Hut habe!
Mir ist aber z.B. ne fette 45. lieber als nen schlankes 55. "Mefomodel", dass def. in H2O entlassen wird.
Lasse Dich nicht beirren und stelle weiterhin deine Fische ein, ich freue mich über Fangbilder, zumal im Augenblick eine gähnende Leere in diesem Bereich herrscht, reingehauen...


----------



## Slotterwobbel (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Hätte lieber zuhause bleiben sollen, 2 Blinker wech, Rutenring gebrochen#q das war nicht mein Tag.;+


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

ne s höne fette mefo von 40cm geht bei mir auch in die pfanne lecker und geil sind sie #6


----------



## maxe-hh (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Heute mit Erik endlich wieder an der Küste gewesen. 
Haben einen für uns neuen Strand ausprobiert und siehe da eine Mefo von 47cm. Die erste fürs Jahr 2012.
Erik hatte noch einen Anfasser ich glaube auch (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher).
War nen super Tag gewesen, wärmer als erwartet und spassig.





[url=http://www.fotos-hochladen.net]
	
[/URL]
Gruss Max


----------



## Erik69 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

@max 
petri noch mal...

ich fang zwar nix aber meine fotos gefallen mir.


----------



## maxe-hh (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

danke, mir gefallen die auch sehr gut #6
nächstes mal bist du an der reihe aber übertreib es dann nich :q


----------



## Selenter Angler (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Petri an die Fänge. 
Ich werde morgen auch mal wieder los, da für mich persönlich die Mefosiason gere erst angefangen hat dieses Jahr. Werde dann auch mal öfter hier berichten. Hoffe es geht was an die Leine.

Gruß
Lasse


----------



## OssiHWI (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Moin...ich war auch unterwegs heute!!!

Wann: heute 11-13 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wasser: glasklar 5,4°C
Womit: Snaps kupfer 25g
Was: 2x Silber 40-45

Beide schwimmen in ihrem Element. Den genauen Bericht gibt es in meinem Blog auf der untenstehenden Homepage...

#hOssi


----------



## Rhöde (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ich auch, ich auch |rolleyes.

Petri Jungs #6 !

Pünktlich zur Mittagszeit hatte diese 56 'er in der Lübecker Bucht Hunger auf 'nen Spöket.


----------



## Selenter Angler (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Petri an die Runde.#6

Ich war heute wie angekündigt auch unterwegs. Zusammen mit zwei Angelkumpels haben wir es von 11 bis 15.30 Uhr versucht. Leider gab es bei uns nur einen Nachläufer und einen Biss welcher aber leider nicht hängen blieb.#q
Es war aber trotzdem ein sehr schöner Tag bei bestem Wetter.

Gruß
Lasse


----------



## boot (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Petri allen fängern,ich werde die Tage auch mal auf Mefo gehen,ich habe ja seit gestern meine neue Neo Wattbüx gg.


----------



## ole van der see (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

petri männers!
ich war auch los bin aber leider ohne nachhause,was jedoch net für viele kolegen galt!viel fisch bei meinen nachbarn....also ab ans wasser!!!TL ole


----------



## dreampike (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Hallo Lasse, 


... der Biss blieb nicht hängen?   |kopfkrat


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

heute 2 strände besucht ein biß und ein nachläufer |kopfkratnächstes mal hängt sie


----------



## Selenter Angler (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Hallo dreampike,

ich meinte natürlich, dass der Fisch, welcher gebissen hatte, leider nicht hängen blieb, sondern sich nach ein paar Sekunden wieder vom Haken befreien konnte.#q

Ich hoffe das ist für dich so besser ausgdrückt!?

Gruß
Lasse#h


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ja, Petri den Erfolgreichen!! #6

Bei mir heute 13 Uhr bis 18 Uhr an der geheimsten Geheimstelle
NULLKOMMANIX.

Aber optimale Bedingungen :c


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> heute 2 strände besucht ein biß und ein nachläufer |kopfkratnächstes mal hängt sie



Meinst Du damit den Kerl, der Dir vom Parkplatz aus nachgelaufen ist?


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

...allen erfolgreichen Fängern ein dickes Petri von mir!
Bin selbst heute (26.02) von 13.30 - 16.00 Uhr im Nass gestanden, nach einer gefühlten Stunde bekam ich einen kräftigen Anfasser, doch die Süsse hatte etwas anderes vor, als vor meiner Kameralinse zu posieren.
Spätesten nächstes WE stelle ich eine Fangmeldung ins Board ein, Hand drauf :m, reingehauen...


----------



## venni-kisdorf (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

gestern bei schönstem wetter an der dänischen küste gestanden, kaum wind viel viel sonne und keinen einzigen anfasser, drei andere angler waren auch dort konnte aber nicht sehen ob die dann erfolgreich waren.  

fazit: hammer geiler tag ob mit oder ohne fisch :vik::vik::vik:

Petri all den Fängern


----------



## Firefox2 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Waren auch los, erster Strand 10.30 - 13.30 Uhr. Nix aber auch gar nix, 
Auch die Anderen 15 Angler hatten   Nix.
Dann Gen Heimat mit Einen Zwischenstopp in Whs. Zirka 25 Angler
Auf einer Strecke von 1000m .. Also ab nach Hause.
Fazit. Super geiler Küstentag .. Auch ohne Fisch


----------



## david.jamal (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Moin Moin....Ich war gestern auch los, gleich zwei mal.....Das erste mal gegen 9 bis 12 und das zweite mal von 16 bis 18 uhr aber nix , absolut nix kein biss bzw Fisch...Vielleicht ein anderes mal...Petri euch allen


----------



## Selenter Angler (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Petri zur super silbernen.#6


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Ja, Petri den Erfolgreichen!! #6
> 
> Bei mir heute 13 Uhr bis 18 Uhr an der geheimsten Geheimstelle
> NULLKOMMANIX.
> ...


wenn um 16 uhr nix geht geht auch um 17 uhr nix |supergri


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Ja, Petri den Erfolgreichen!! #6
> 
> Bei mir heute 13 Uhr bis 18 Uhr an der geheimsten Geheimstelle
> NULLKOMMANIX.
> ...


 
Das mit den optimalen Bedingungen, sahen die Meerforellen wohl anders.


----------



## holzwurm (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

bin gerade zurück 
die erste halbzeit weißenhaus 3grad glasklar nichts bei den 8 anderen auch nichts 
zweite halbzeit kitzeberg 2,5grad glasklar 3 andere auch dort nichts ....
spielende 0:1 für die mefo fischen wurde beendet nach ablauf der reguleren fischzeit


----------



## k-bay (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

bei mir wars anders .. 1a bedingungen. 7 oder 8 live bisse (alles grönländer - im radius von 3-5m um meinen standstein), 2 größere durften mit nach haus. eine 80+ lief bis vor meine füsse dem köder hinterher und schlängelte sich dann seelenruhig in die tiefe......
der beste angeltag in meinem leben!! die anderen angler? ... welche anderen =)
allein is am schönsten ..

was wirklich gut an dem heutigen angeltag, natürlich neben dem fast dauerhaften drill war: ich hab mal wieder ne menge gelernt.
nachdem ich die erste mefo habe, konnte ich mir den mageninhalt ansehen.
neben tangläufern viele stichlinge! ich wechselte also auf einen schwarzen wobbler und versuchte das typische schwimmverhalten der stichlinge zu imitieren. laaaange pausen waren das geheimrezept. solang ich kurbelte hatte ich ausschließlich nachläufer (die ich zum glück sehen konnte), wenn ich dann einen spinstop einlegte und 3-4 sekunden wartete verschwand der wobbler und ich konnte den anhieb setzen. selbst ohne vorangegangenen ruck saßen die haken stets perfekt.
ausserdem hab ich in der ersten halben stunden fast einen km strecke zurück gelegt. mehr als 10 würfe ohne ergebnis führten zu einem stellungswechsel.
entgegen meiner annahme, dass die forellen momentan noch weit draußen sind, haben fast alle in ca. 1m tiefe gebissen. nicht weiter als 30m vom strand entfernt.


----------



## günni 123 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> bei mir wars anders .. 1a bedingungen. 7 oder 8 live bisse (alles grönländer - im radius von 3-5m um meinen standstein), 2 größere durften mit nach haus. eine 80+ lief bis vor meine füsse dem köder hinterher und schlängelte sich dann seelenruhig in die tiefe......
> der beste angeltag in meinem leben!! die anderen angler? ... welche anderen =)
> allein is am schönsten ..
> 
> ...


 


Petri Heil Kay#6 kann man echt neidisch werden :vik:


----------



## Steinbuttt (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ich war heute hier bei uns vor Zingst zum ersten Meerforellen-"Test"-angeln los und die Bedingungen waren nicht gerade toll #d:
Die Wassertemperatur ist von gestern Abend 2,3°C, durch den Nachtfrost auf heute Morgen 2,0°C gefallen, durch die starke Bewölkung kam auch nicht ein wärmender Sonnenstrahl und zusätzlich war das Wasser total trübe, richtig milchig! 

So machte ich mir also wenig Hoffnungen, probieren wollte ich es aber trotzdem! Um so erstaunter war ich, als ich nach etwa einer halben Stunde, meine Konzentration wollte gerade etwas nachlassen, plötzlich einen kurzen Anfasser hatte |bigeyes ... und zwei Würfe weiter ist dann eine Meerforelle direkt unter meiner Rutenspitze mit einem ordentlichen Schwall abgedreht ... keine große, vieleicht gerade maßig ... aber, ich hatte nun die Gewissheit: Sie sind da!!!:vik: 
Das wars dann aber leider auch für heute, denn die nächsten 1,5 Stunden passierte garnix mehr! #d

Noch ein paar warme Tage und die Wassertemperatur noch 1°C höher ... dann gehts los!!!  #6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Meerforellenfan (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

allen ein fettes petri und ganz besonders rhöde, heimatgefühle.....sorry.......in einer woche greife ich auch an wenn ich weider da bin bis dahin noch allen viele fänge


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Das mit den optimalen Bedingungen, sahen die Meerforellen wohl anders.


:q


Naja, für die Mefos war es sicher angenehm, nicht in der Reichweite der Angler rumzuschwimmen.


----------



## rudini (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Petri allen Fängern!!

Ich hatte heute kein Glück...war auch mein erstes Mal gezielt auf Mefo!
2h in Börgerende,2h Nienhagen,1h Ostmole!
In der ganzen Zeit ein Anfasser und ein Snurrebassen verloren:c

@k-bay auf welcher Strecke warst Du?
wenn ich Deinen Bericht lese ,kriege ich janz feuchte Hände:q#6:vik:|bigeyes


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

....am Sonntag ist bei mir Saisoneröffnung...:vik: man bin ich hippelig...mal schauen was geht !!!! Ein dickes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen.


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ich war mit Freunden für ein langes WE an der Küste und die ersten beiden Tage war es echt mau und auflandig 8/9 macht mit Blech auch keinen Spass. 
Dann am letzten Tag, stieg ganz vorsichtig der Fisch zur Einweihung meiner kleine Zweihand auf eine "Uldsokken Spey Kupfer/Schwarz" ein und lieferte einen gigantischen Drill. 

Nach erfolgreicher Landung durfte die Schönheit wieder schwimmen Knüppelboy's, so long..........#h


*Zielfisch. Mefo
 Grösse: 71cm
 Gewicht: ca. 4kg
 Verlauf: Released !!!*


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL kann nicht mehr vorlachen 
geil marian #6


----------



## k-bay (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

jedem das seine .. fischkuschler 

schickes teil!!


----------



## Firefox2 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

*FETTES PETRI*
Geiler Fisch


----------



## Vxxxx (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Ich war mit Freunden für ein langes WE an der Küste und die ersten beiden Tage war es echt mau und auflandig 8/9 macht mit Blech auch keinen Spass.
> Dann am letzten Tag, stieg ganz vorsichtig der Fisch zur Einweihung meiner kleine Zweihand auf eine "Uldsokken Spey Kupfer/Schwarz" ein und lieferte einen gigantischen Drill.
> 
> Nach erfolgreicher Landung durfte die Schönheit wieder schwimmen Knüppelboy's, so long..........#h
> ...



Warum hast du dein Gesicht Schwarz gemacht ? War doch vorher nicht so oder hast vor was Angst ? Ich hab noch das original ohne Schwarz |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Vengeance_Heavy schrieb:


> Warum hast du dein Gesicht Schwarz gemacht ? War doch vorher nicht so oder hast vor was Angst ? Ich hab noch das original ohne Schwarz |supergri


 das ist ein geheimer typ mit ner geheimen mefo :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Vengeance_Heavy schrieb:


> Warum hast du dein Gesicht Schwarz gemacht ? War doch vorher nicht so oder hast vor was Angst ? Ich hab noch das original ohne Schwarz |supergri


 

Hatte ich vergessen, Fehler behoben, fertig.........

Und das Orginal bitte einrahmen und auf den Nachtschrank


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

...geiler Fisch man.....

*Zielfisch. Mefo
 Grösse: 71cm
 Gewicht: ca. 4kg
 Verlauf: Released !!!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vxxxx (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Hatte ich vergessen, Fehler behoben, fertig.........
> 
> Und das Orginal bitte einrahmen und auf den Nachtschrank



HAb das schon in druck gegeben als Poster :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ich sehe der Herr hat ein Doppelbett......... #6


----------



## Vxxxx (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Ich sehe der Herr hat ein Doppelbett......... #6



Richtig #6


----------



## rudini (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Moin...

war heute das zweite Mal gezielt auf Mefo und hatte etwas Glück!
Zweiter Wurf...da zappelt doch was??!!:q...kein wirklicher Gegner aber he ,geiler Auftakt!!
4 Würfe später wieder...ein etwas besserer Fighter aber noch nicht wirklich groß!

Dann nahm der Wind zu und die Wellen brachten das Wasser zum Kochen!|gr:
An einigermaßen normales Angeln war nicht mehr zu denken!
Trotzdem bin ich ein paar Meter ins Meer gestiefelt...natürlich lief mir langsam aber sicher schon Wasser unter HighBack-Hose!

Dann hatte ich noch einen sehr schönen Widerstand am anderen Ende ,der sich nach kurzem Drill aber leider verabschiedete...ohne die zusätzlich gefühlten 100Meter Schnurbogen ,hätte es vllt hingehauen:c

Mit nassem Hintern und trotzdem glücklich ,bin ich dann heimgefahren!

Petri!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

@rudini....Petri...und das beim zweiten Mal,geil man....nun bist Du infiziert !!!!:vik:


----------



## dirk.steffen (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Nachdem ich jetzt 1,5 Wochen meine Angelklamotten spazierengefahren habe  #d, konnte ich heute endlich mal los. 

Wann: heute 15-17 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wasser: teils recht trübe, im Windschatten glasklar 
Wind: 5-6 W
Wetter: bedeckt, trocken
Womit: Snaps orange 20g
Was: 1 x Silber ca. 40 (schwimmt wieder), 1x im Drill ausgestiegen, 2x Nachläufer

Und ich hatte den ganzen Strand für mich alleine |supergri


----------



## Brikz83 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Heute mal endlich mal wieder Glück gehabt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3563076&postcount=9921


----------



## bulldog81 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

petri zu denn fisch rudini
und dann noch mit einen snurrebassen #6


----------



## Selenter Angler (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Petri wünsche ich.

Ich werde morgen auch wieder los falls das Wetter mitspielt.
Werde dann berichte wie es so gelaufen ist.

Gruß
Lasse


----------



## hauke (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

hey,  
Petri an alle die Erfolg hatten. 

wann willste denn los Lasse und wohin wollte morgen auch los. kannst ja sagen fals du lust auf gesellschaft hast. 

LG 

Hauke


----------



## DavidsFishin (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Petri zum Fisch. Aber der Knuppel auf dem Foto|bigeyes                   #d


----------



## Küstensack (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Moin,moin Sportsfreunde#h
Glatte Nullnummer#c
Wo: Neustädter Bucht
Wann:Gestern 14-18Uhr
Womit:Blech und Holz
Wassertemperatur: 2grad
Wind: S.w.
Für einen Dienstag im Ferb. 
eine menge Angler 
|bigeyes
Tight lines


----------



## Lümmy (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Petri zum Fisch. Aber der Knuppel auf dem Foto|bigeyes                   #d



Und was ist an dem Knüppel jetzt so schlimm bitte???

Ihr habt Sorgen...die möchte ich mal haben#d

Petri zum Fisch#6


----------



## DavidsFishin (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Ich find das sieht einfach nur respektlos aus gegenüber der Kreatur. Hey meine Einstellung.Bin sicher nicht der einzige. Ohne Knuppel hätte das Bild 10000mal schöner ausgesehen auch wenn der Fisch schon Tot ist. Und eh ich hab keine Sorgen ich hab jetzt 5wochen Urlaub


----------



## Selenter Angler (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

So ich werde dann jetzt auch nochmal mein Glück versuchen. Melde mich später ob was ging.

Gruß
Lasse


----------



## stefan08 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

War Heute Mit Frauchen los:q 8:20uhr-12:00Uhr
Wo: In der nähe von Eckernförde
Wind: W 2-3
Wasser Temp. 4grad
Wasser: Glasklar
Was:  1x 43 cm Frauchens erste Mefo und Silberblank#6Schwimmt wieder
Ich : Nullnummer:q
Womit: Snap 25g Weiß-Pink|bigeyesTypisch Frau|supergri


----------



## Bleikopf (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Petri zum Fisch. Aber der Knuppel auf dem Foto|bigeyes                   #d



Oh man is doch scheiß egal.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Petri zum Fisch. Aber der Knuppel auf dem Foto|bigeyes                   #d



nur um es zu verstehen, der gregor (brikz) hat einen nur für ihn neu angefertigten todschläger bekommen auf den er nun mal ein wenig stolz ist!  ist doch halb so wild!#6


----------



## DavidsFishin (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

ja... is es ja auch.... ich halt die klappe. sorry  
Back to topic please


----------



## Selenter Angler (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

So ich war Heute auch los. 

Ich war von 15:30 Uhr bis 17:30 Uhr am Wasser und es war ein hammergeiler Tag.:vik:

Ich konnte insgesammt drei Fische fangen. 2x u-40 (schwimmen natürlich wieder) und 1x genau 50 silbern und prall welche mit nach hause durfte.#6

Ich hatte noch zwei deutliche Bisse aber die konnte ich nicht verwandeln und ein richtiger Brocken von 60+ ist mir direkt vorm Kescher ausgestiegen.#q
Naja die hole ich mir beim nächsten Mal.

Es war sehr viel Fisch unter Land und es wurde auch von anderen Anglern gut gefangen.

Also es geht los Jungs.:q

Im Anhang ein Bild vom Fisch.

Gruß
Lasse#h


----------



## rudini (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Moin..Und Petri allen Fängern!

Hatte heute 2 bessere landen können und 2 Aussteiger ,wovon eine ordentlich Druck am anderen Ende machte...muß schon n büschen wat grösseres gewesen sein:k

Petri!


----------



## stefan08 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Petri Jungs#6Feine Fische
weiter so :vik:


----------



## Selenter Angler (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

Petri wünsch ich.#6

So kann es weiter gehen.:q Wenn das Wetter passt werde ich gleich morgen nochmel meim Glück versuchen.

Gruß
Lasse#h


----------



## Vxxxx (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012*

DICKES Petri an alle #6

Weiter so


----------

